# Craftsman 5/23 Model Number



## Dean (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi Everyone, I'm trying to figure out the model number for my snowblower. It has rusted off. The nearest I can tell its a C950-52475-5. I have found manuals for the -5, -7, -8, and -9. Problem is I cant find the -5 on any parts site, including Sears, and parts numbers from the manual aren't searchable on parts sites. On Sears' site it routes me to the -8 and -9. Can I reasonably assume the parts are the same? Can anyone shed light on what the numbers in the model # mean?


----------

